# How to restore the defaults for "services" under "My Computer" > "Manage>



## Troublemaker21 (Apr 17, 2009)

*How to restore the defaults for "services" under "My Computer" > "Manage>*

Made a HUGE mistake, messed with the settings under "My Computer" > "Manage" > "Services> and also the "Local Users". Now having trouble, can not see my "Start and Task Bar", the "windows"+ ''e" is no longer working. 

How can I restore the Services & the Local Users account without having to reinstall my whole computer? I am afraid I will loose lots of files... I do not remember what exactly I changed, but some of the "Services" I changed to "disable" now when I try to open properties and change them back, I am unable. The right click to get to properties is not working. 

Your help is highly appreciated.ray:


----------



## N Raj (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: How to restore the defaults for "services" under "My Computer" > "Manage>*

I am not sure about the "quick" way of restoring, but what you can do is go back to services, "RIGHT-CLICK" the white area select "HELP" then the third option is "Default settings for services"

you can see what the default was and manually restore it. I have tried to copy and paste it below

==========================================================

Service Startup Type Log On As Additional information 
Alerter *Manual* Local Service 
Application Layer Gateway *Manual* Local Service 
Application Management *Manual* Local System 
Automatic Updates *Automatic* Local System 
ClipBook *Manual* Local System 
COM+ Event System *Manua*l Local System 
COM+ System Application *Manual* Local System 
Computer Browser *Automatic* Local System 
Cryptographic Services *Automatic* Local System 
DHCP Client *Automatic* Local System 
Distributed Link Tracking Client *Automatic* Local System 
Error Reporting *Automatic* Local System 
Event Log *Automatic* Local System 
Help and Support *Automatic* Local System 
IMAPI CD-Burning COM *Manual* Local System 
Internet Connection Sharing *Manual* Local System 
IPSec Services Automatic Local System 
Logical Disk Manager *Automatic* Local System 
Logical Disk Manager Administrative Service *Manual* Local System 
MS Software Shadow Copy Provider *Manual* Local System 
Net Logon *Automatic* Local System 
NetMeeting Remote Desktop Sharing *Manual* Local System 
Network Connections* Manual* Local System 
Network DDE *Manual* Local System 
Network DDE DSDM *Manual *Local System 
Network Location Awareness (NLA) *Manual* Local System 
NT LM Security Support Provider *Manual* Local System 
Performance Logs and Alerts *Manual* Network Service 
Plug and Play *Automatic* Local System 
Portable media serial number *Automatic* Local System 
Print Spooler *Automatic* Local System 
Protected Storage *Automatic* Local System 
QoS RSVP *Manual* Local System 
Remote Access Auto Connection Manager *Manual* Local System 
Remote Access Connection Manager *Manual* Local System 
Remote Desktop Help Session Manager *Manual* Local System 
Remote Procedure Call (RPC) *Automatic* Local System 
Remote Procedure Call (RPC) Locator *Manual* Network Service 
Remote Registry *Automatic* Local Service 
Removable Storage *Manual* Local System 
Routing and Remote Access *Manual* Local System 
Secondary Logon *Automatic* Local System 
Security Accounts Manager *Automatic *Local System 
Shell Hardware Detection *Automatic* Local System 
Smart Card *Manual* Local Service 
Smart Card Helper *Manual* Local Service 
SSDP Discovery *Manual* Local Service 
System Event Notification *Automatic* Local System 
System Restore Service *Automatic* Local System 
Task Scheduler *Automatic* Local System 
TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper *Automatic* Local Service 
Telephony *Manual* Local System 
Telnet *Manual *Local System 
Terminal Services *Manual* Local System 
Themes *Automatic* Local System 
Uninterruptable Power Supply *Manual *Local Service 
UPnP Device Host *Manual* Local System 
Upload Manager *Automatic* Local System 
Utility Manager *Manual *Local System 
Volume Shadow Copy *Manual *Local System 
WebClient *Automatic* Local Service 
Windows Audio *Automatic* Local System 
Windows Firewall/Internet Connection Sharing *Automatic* Local System 
Windows Image Acquisition (WIA) *Manual *Local System 
Windows Installer *Manual* Local System 
Windows Management Instrumentation *Automatic* Local System 
Windows Time *Automatic* Local System 
Wireless Zero Configuration service *Automatic* Local System 
WMI Performance Adapter *Manual* Local System 
Workstation *Automatic *Local System


----------



## Troublemaker21 (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: How to restore the defaults for "services" under "My Computer" > "Manage>*

N Raj thanks for the quick responseray:
The right click is not working, so I can not change the settings... I also deleted one user account that I should not have, how do I restore a default user account?


----------



## N Raj (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: How to restore the defaults for "services" under "My Computer" > "Manage>*

This site has a fantastic tutorial for you to be able to restore the default services. I however advise you seek someone professional if you do not understand. There is only so much one can do via forums.

http://www.kellys-korner-xp.com/xp_tweaks.htm
scroll to 310. Restore Services to Default or just click here 

EDIT: I just remembered (silly me), a much simpler way could be to do a system restore


----------

